# 788CI Help



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

What settings need to be adjusted on my unit so that i can read it while im traveling over 5mph?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Not really much needs adjusted. Mabey the screen scroll speed if anything. THe down imaging and side imaging give the best images at lower speed.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Your transducer may need adjustment in height or location change if behind a strake or other source of turbulence under your boat.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a 788 on my boat ,at 42mph I still have a good clean screen .some thing in your set up is wrong. transducer needs to be just a quarter inch below the bottom of the boat and level. wish you were closer,I,d help set it up.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

can you take pic,s and post them .we need to see your set up.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks BountyHunter, I'll take pix next day or two and post!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

after about 30 mph i loose di and si, and sonar... and depth reading on my 998. but when im running i just use GPS, and i have a in dash flasher for depth so mines ok. like said above, cruise slow if you want imagining.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Here's the Pix


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My only observation is that your transducer is close to your main motor, but not sure it makes a difference. The ducer for my 788ci is 18" or 20" from the center keel on my Lowe FM175 and I don't lose bottom until about 30 mph or so.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Thats how it was mounted when i bought from Cabelas in 2008


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Similarly, I had the transducer for the Lowrance x51 in that similar location when I picked my FM175 from Cabelas in 2008! My transducer for my 788ci is further to the starboard side that I installed, actually right behind the bunk on the trailer (2" to spare). I must assume you have turbulence causing the issue.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Thinking i may move it. Thanks for the info Jim. What's a good way to patch the holes from the old placement?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

normd said:


> Thinking i may move it. Thanks for the info Jim. What's a good way to patch the holes from the old placement?


Short of welding them closed..

Stainless steel nuts and bolts through the holes and a good marine Sealant like 3M 5200(considered permanent). I'd also consider a transducer mounting board so you only have to put 2 more holes in boat, but allows you to move the transducer around on the board after install. I sealed mine up(screw holes and edge) with 3M 4200. No leaks and the bead still looks perfect!


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

ohiojmj said:


> My only observation is that your transducer is close to your main motor, but not sure it makes a difference. The ducer for my 788ci is 18" or 20" from the center keel on my Lowe FM175 and I don't lose bottom until about 30 mph or so.


I have this unit also. If I remember correctly, the original mounting directions is suppose to be a minimum 15-18" away from the center line of your motor.

Of course being a guy, I didn't read the original directions when first mounting and I had it too close and picked up lots of turbulence on the screen.

Its a good unit. You should be able to download some upgrades from Humminbird for it. Mine is an older unit and I was able to download the "Switchfire" program to it. I had it linked to an 898si and they worked great together.

dale


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Short of welding them closed..
> 
> Stainless steel nuts and bolts through the holes and a good marine Sealant like 3M 5200(considered permanent). I'd also consider a transducer mounting board so you only have to put 2 more holes in boat, but allows you to move the transducer around on the board after install. I sealed mine up(screw holes and edge) with 3M 4200. No leaks and the bead still looks perfect!


I applied sealant and installed screws to make water tight, then mounted a board like Massillonbuckeye showed, routing a region on backside for screw head clearance. Slathered silicon on back of plastic board, counterbored two holes, lined up, drilled hull, installed screwed, filled counterbores. Now drill holes to your hearts content to get transducer in sweet spot. With these nearly disposable FF's and GPS's, you need a plastic board for many years of drill holes.


----------

